# Recent issues with wilfa and v60 brews



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Lately, v60 brews with beans ground with this grinder have been taking up to and beyond 5mins where the brew would usually drain by 3.5mins on the same grind setting and pour regime. I haven't interfered with the grinder in any way and everything else has remained consistent. I cannot understand why try brews are taking longer.

I've tried going coarser but whilst those brews may drain quicker its not the taste/flavour/body I would usually get. I've since tried to clean any residual coffee in the burrs and start again but am still experiencing the same problem.

In addition, I've been questioning whether I am properly replacing the top burr carrier on this grinder. It just seems to sit on top without being fixed into place in any way. Also have seen some discussion about which way around the top burr needs to sit but cannot notice any discernible difference.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you changed filters? Have you changed coffee?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Filters remain the same. I moved on to the pharmacie filter roast from the dog and hat sub and it was around that time I noticed the difference in time. I've since tried cleaning the grinder and trying the lsol from notes but the drain down times remain over the four min mark. I understand that different origins may require some adjusting to grind size but this is far beyond what I've ever had to do previously.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Different origins shouldn't really need a change in grind size (though for little tweaks you might want to). There is no real reason why different origins should take the same time to brew. If the brews taste good, don't sweat it. It's only an issue if the longer brews are not as pleasant as your typical, shorter brews.

I'd expect Ethiopians & Kenyans to take noticeably longer to brew (same recipe).


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Funny thing is the African coffees I was having before would take a shorter amount of time then the coffees I'm having at present. The pharmacie is el Salvador and the notes is Brazilian. The longer brews are not as tasty as before and the flavours are really muted.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Riz said:


> Funny thing is the African coffees I was having before would take a shorter amount of time then the coffees I'm having at present. The pharmacie is el Salvador and the notes is Brazilian. The longer brews are not as tasty as before and the flavours are really muted.


Then it sounds like something else must have changed, deliberate/known, or not.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

The top burr in that grinder does just drop in to place. I had the same question first time I cleaned mine. Wait setting are you using for your benas typically?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I had the same problem and it ended up being the filters although I see yours haven't changed..

I was (unbeknowningly) using ones made in Holland (pic below)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01MG7XJ64/ref=mp_s_a_1_38?ie=UTF8&qid=1518515646&sr=8-38&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=v60+filters&dpPl=1&dpID=31cMB9SkX8L&ref=plSrch

I wonder if something could have affected your filters? Got damp or something? Might be worth trying some new ones just in case?

Just a thought


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I normally have the grinder set at the second r in aeropress as a starting point and adjust depending on the bean.

The filters I have are hario filters which have always been stored in a cupboard. I've just received some more this morning in the post and will give them a go and report back.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Riz said:


> I normally have the grinder set at the second r in aeropress as a starting point and adjust depending on the bean.
> 
> The filters I have are hario filters which have always been stored in a cupboard. I've just received some more this morning in the post and will give them a go and report back.


Fingers crossed!!


----------

